# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Fjalori Shqip i Informatikës >  Swarm average=

## Rrjeti

Hajde kush është i aftë t´a përkthen...

----------


## Rrjeti

> Hajde kush është i aftë t´a përkthen...


Ja një ide/propzim:Swarm average=Mesatarja e Grupit

----------

